# Then and Now Pics! Share Yours!!!!!



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

I thought it would be cute to do a then and now thread. Post some pic of your dogs stages as you have watched them grow!


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

wow, Friday has changed so much! he's grown into a very handsome little fellow.


----------



## Khia (May 30, 2010)

Aw Friday is so grown up!


----------



## Nitro Mustang (Jul 14, 2010)

When she was still at the rescue April of this year, she's the one on the lower left:









The day we brought her home 4/24/10:


Chasing her ball in the back yard:



Relaxing on the kitchen floor:


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

*10 weeks old:*
















*
9 months old:*


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

Friday looks so grown up already!

Here's Taco as a baby:



















And now at almost 5 years old:










Izzy:


















And Tyson:

7 weeks









4 months


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Crystal:





































Casper:


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Chad...








Then, 









Now.

Roxie: 








Then.








Now.

Kowalski: 
Then: 4 weeks:









10 weeks:









3 months:









now:







9 Months old.

And well there are no then and now pictures of Ianto yet, havn't had him long enough LOL!


----------



## mjessica346 (Jul 23, 2010)

aww i cant figure out how to upload the photos  the photobucket URLs wont work


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

I only have then and now of Léon, since I got the other 2 as adults and they haven't changed much. So here goes:
Adoption day, at the shelter just before coming home (3 months):








First outings at the dog park (3 months):
















With my niece, 3 months 1/2:








6 months old:









(cont)
Now, at 19 months:








(he's the one on the left...)


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Adorable pics. 

Here's Jackson. He changed drastically. 









9 weeks old ^^









4 1/2 months old^^









6 1/2 months old^^

















Now (he will be 2yrs old in October)^^


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

Hahah Jacksons Mom, Sam has had a similar transformation:

Then:










































Now:


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Strauss then:



























Strauss now:



























Sorry, I wub him xD


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

What a great thread. Batty hasn't changed enough to make this thread, but I sure am lovin' the others.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

9 weeks old









9 months old - look at those big ears!









2 years old


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Mirada then:



























Now:


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

hannah ~ roughly 8weeks








fischer ~ roughly 8w ... p.s. not my legs brothers legs









a little bit older (dont really know how much)
fischer








hannah









and now at 1 year and 7months
hannah








fischer


----------



## georgygirl (Nov 28, 2006)

Lucy

before: 3 months old











now: 8 months












Joey

Before: 









After: 4 years


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

crzy_brunette77 said:


> Hahah Jacksons Mom, Sam has had a similar transformation:


Soooo cute! He reminds me ALOT of Jackson! It's amazing how they change, isn't it?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Cadence at... I don't know how old, but I'm going to guess 2 weeks old. (Photo was from his breeder)









12 weeks old:









3.5 months old









10 months old:









Now (1 year old):


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, this is only one out of the four, I got Jack and Biscuit as adults, and the only baby pictures I have of Nellie are printed photos and I have no scanner, so you will just have to suffer with squishy baby Aija!

Then:

























Now:


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Everyone's puppies are so cute! 
Here's mine-

First week home, sick "dying" clearance puppy mill puppy -


















3 months-









Now, her head no longer fits in the shoe -


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Then-









Now-


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

*Gizmo *

*Then*:

















*Now at nearly 10 years old*:

















*Gracie*
*Then*:

















*Now at six months old*:

















*And as an added bonus, one of my favorite "then" pictures of Gizmo and Loki:*


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Sadly, I lost most of my dogs' "baby pictures" a few years ago during a computer crash. I only have a couple of Clyde.

Roughly 5 months old:









Two years old:









Four years old (now):









I love my dog.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Buffy at about 8 weeks old, when I first met her at the rescue and around 9 weeks old, when I first brought her home:

















Almost 3.5 months old:









Almost 5 months old:









A few days over over 6 months old, just a few days ago (with my parents' 6-year-old Westie, Trixie):









Another one, from today. Her belly hair is still growing back from her spaying about 2 weeks ago. She didn't like me flashing the camera in her face and waking her up:









And, no, her ears aren't always like that despite how the last two pictures look. They go through various phases of both up, both down or one or the other up. It'll be interesting to see what happens to them when she's done teething.

It's so cute seeing everyone's pics. =)


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I, too, had a computer issue so don't have everyone's pics.

But, Aesop

then









now









Grimmy:
then









now


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

grab said:


> I, too, had a computer issue so don't have everyone's pics.
> 
> But, Aesop
> 
> ...


Absolutely adorable dogs, but I just wanted to chime in and say I LOVE Aesops name, that is one I have lined up for a future male dog.


----------



## my lil nut case (Oct 22, 2009)

about 6.5wks









roughly 10wks









now (18 months)









and just cause it is sooo cute *lol*


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Dash on the day she was born here at our home (she was part of an oops litter from the track)









Five weeks old









Three months old









Seven months old









A year old (this past July)


----------



## Great Dane Mommy (Aug 2, 2010)

I rescued Ximmy at 4 months old









and Ximmy now at 8 months










sorry for the large pics... for some reason my comp wont let me size them down any.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I love this thread, it's so cool to see how some pups have grown so different/mature!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't have many in-between pics of Bella because I didn't have a camera.

Here she is on the day I brought her home. Just a few days shy of 8 weeks old. (She still likes to sit on my foot like that).



















1 year old..









2 years old..


















Now (3 years old)..





































ok.. I'll stop


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Root then:


















Root Now:


----------



## Razman (Apr 16, 2008)

B4








...now









just a little difference


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

Sasha as a puppy (about 4-5 months old, I think)











Sasha now


----------



## Crickett (Jul 24, 2010)

Bogie the first day home (8wks or about there)








about 3 months, lol BAT EARS 








5 months.








Now 2 years old 
















sry for the small pics , comp messing up


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

2 weeks old 









6 or 7 weeks?









8 weeks old (middle of right side)









5 months old


















1 yr 7 months (now)


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Can I have Nia? That last pic is just too precious! She would fit in here too!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Can I have Nia? That last pic is just too precious! She would fit in here too!


Yes! You can have her!!! Suddenly we're having some kind of heat wave and she's shedding like CRAZY!! Yesterday I found 3 long dog hair in my soup!! ew. Also recently I can't think of any tricks to teach her and she's bored a lot so she keeps bothering me! I'm airmailing her to you right now.


----------



## PandaBear (Sep 6, 2009)

Charlie Then: at the breeders









Now:


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Darnit, mine are all older rescues, so I can't participate-but it's really neat to see this.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Love this thread!

First, we have Prophet, a 4y8m German Shepherd/Great Dane mix that came to us as a stray when he was about five months old. 
This is Prophet the day he found us:
















Prophet at 1y5m:








Prophet at 4y8m:









Russia is our 10-month-old Caucasian Ovcharka that we recently adopted.
Here she is at about two months:








and at 10 months:


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

Then: 2 months








Now(today): 1 year 1 month


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's a couple of Flash at 8 wks old when we got her:



















And Flash now (10 months tomorrow):



















I love her to death but when I look at her earlier pics, I wish she had kept the little bit shorter Rottie nose, more of the black coloring and those beautiful dark eyes (they are now a lighter brown). She's still adorable though. 

Colt we have only had since Memorial Day, so he hasn't changed much and not sure he will.

Maybe in a future thread like this!


----------

